# unterbrochene linien



## Mindstorm (10. November 2001)

wie bekomme ich denn solche unterbrochenen linien in ps hin?

thx

Mindstorm


----------



## Felix the Cat (10. November 2001)

Gabs auch mal auf GFX4ALL 
auf den pinsel > neue werkzeugspitze > malabstand ca 250


----------



## Shiivva (10. November 2001)

hier hatte ich das mal erklärt


----------



## Mindstorm (10. November 2001)

THX, aber wo finde ich denn die werkzeugspitze (ps 5.5 auf engl.)?


----------



## Shiivva (10. November 2001)

ist das Pinselsymbol links in der Leiste ("brush")...ich weiss nicht mehr genau, wie das bei 5.5 ist/war, aber da müsste sich dann rechts ein "Menü" öffnen, wo man die versch. Spitzen auswählen kann?


----------



## LuPuZ (11. November 2001)

müsste doch eigentlich gehen, wenn du eine neue datei auf machst, die die höhe deiner linie hat die du haben willst und bischen länger ist, dann ne neue Ebene erstellst, diese Einfärbst, dann den Radierer nimmst, da einen eckigen Teil senkrecht rausradierst, die datei als Muster festlegst, in deinem bild ne Auswahl inner richtigen größe machst und dann das teil mit dem Muster füllst (fläche füllen)

so könnt ichs mir vorstellen


----------

